# Thomas Newman piano - miking techniques



## A3D2 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi everyone!

This question is about the Thomas Newman's piano sound: does anybody have a clue about how his piano performances might be recorded? What the mic placement is? I suppose close mic'ed with reverb added, but anyone has an idea of the type of mic's and placement?

Cheers


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 7, 2016)

Have you tried a search? This has been discussed quite a bit.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 7, 2016)

Lots of threads on this in the search engine.

Here is the most recent. Have a pleasant day.
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ano-sound-real-or-virtual.51160/#post-3930361


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 7, 2016)

Doesn't he use his old mans grand piano most of the time.


----------



## A3D2 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi guys!

Thank you for all of your replies. Yes, I did some searching and I saw that thread you posted a link to (and that he plays a Steinway), but it still doesn't answer exactly where he places the microphones in or around his piano. I would like to know that specifically, but wasn't able to find that information anywhere. There are just so many different techniques to record the piano and it always seems to me that mr. Newman's piano sound is recorded more in a pop-manner (player's perspective stereo) than a classical recording (public's perspective stereo) approach, but I might be wrong. I just love that sound and since I have a grand piano, I would like to find a good microphone position to record intimately like that


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 7, 2016)

from what I hear he tends to mic the piano very closely and play softly for "that" sound


----------



## A3D2 (Jun 7, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> from what I hear he tends to mic the piano very closely and play softly for "that" sound


Yeah, I thought that too: but where do you guys think he places his microphones and in what configuration: XY? spaced pair? above the soundholes? Or closely above the hammers? Lid open or closed?...  I'm a bit puzzled about that.


----------



## ag75 (Jun 8, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> from what I hear he tends to mic the piano very closely and play softly for "that" sound


I would think "Piano in Blue" would be good for this type of sound.


----------



## A3D2 (Jun 8, 2016)

ag75 said:


> I would think "Piano in Blue" would be good for this type of sound.


Yes, I agree, as far as sampled piano's go, that would be good option: I also saw the other options on this thread: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ano-sound-real-or-virtual.51160/#post-3930361

But do any of you have any tips/advice on miking techniques for recording soft intimate delicate piano for soundtrack as far as configuration and placement is concerned? And maybe even types of microphones?


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 8, 2016)

ag75 said:


> I would think "Piano in Blue" would be good for this type of sound.



As it happens, I posted a quick version of the American Beauty theme using Piano In Blue to try to approximate this sound in the following thread

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...mples-piano-in-blue.31903/page-2#post-3896896


----------



## ag75 (Jun 8, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> As it happens, I posted a quick version of the American Beauty theme using Piano In Blue to try to approximate this sound in the following thread
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...mples-piano-in-blue.31903/page-2#post-3896896


Nice! That IS the Newman sound to my ears.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 8, 2016)

Cheers!


----------



## A3D2 (Jun 9, 2016)

I guess I should have named the topic 'piano microphone placement' :D. I'm sorry for the confusion, as I appreciate everyone's advice about the possible virtual piano options. But does anyone got any experience with miking grand piano's for soundtrack recording to get an intimate sound?


----------



## will_m (Jun 12, 2016)

Not sure how Thomas Newman you would call this but here's one I did recently, that would fall under intimate piano. Its a Steinway D, recorded with a spaced pair of Coles ribbon mics in nice and close.


----------



## A3D2 (Jun 13, 2016)

will_m said:


> Not sure how Thomas Newman you would call this but here's one I did recently, that would fall under intimate piano. Its a Steinway D, recorded with a spaced pair of Coles ribbon mics in nice and close.



Hi @will_m thanks for your post! That sounds beautiful. Yes the 'Thomas Newman' was just a guideline meaning soft, delicate and intimate, so your help is spot on . Where did you place the ribbon mics? Above the hammers, dividing the piano in thirds? Anyway, great recording, thanks for the tip!


----------



## will_m (Jun 13, 2016)

A3D2 said:


> Hi @will_m thanks for your post! That sounds beautiful. Yes the 'Thomas Newman' was just a guideline meaning soft, delicate and intimate, so your help is spot on . Where did you place the ribbon mics? Above the hammers, dividing the piano in thirds? Anyway, great recording, thanks for the tip!



Glad to be of help, we went fairly close to the hammers but obviously all this will depend on the piano you get, best to have a good listen to see if there's too much mechanical noise etc. We did find with the coles ribbons that the noise floor came up so a really quiet pre-amp would've helped.

Still love the sound of the coles for soft piano though, they have great warmth and aren't in any way harsh or bright. The only processing I did was a slight touch of compression and maybe a little low roll off to get rid of the room rumble.

I think with these we also set-up an XY pair of DPA's several meters back in the room for some natural ambience but on the track above don't think we used much of them at all as its meant to be more intimate.

Here's a pic of the Coles set-up:


----------



## A3D2 (Jun 13, 2016)

will_m said:


> Glad to be of help, we went fairly close to the hammers but obviously all this will depend on the piano you get, best to have a good listen to see if there's too much mechanical noise etc. We did find with the coles ribbons that the noise floor came up so a really quiet pre-amp would've helped.
> 
> Still love the sound of the coles for soft piano though, they have great warmth and aren't in any way harsh or bright. The only processing I did was a slight touch of compression and maybe a little low roll off to get rid of the room rumble.
> 
> ...


@will_m Thanks for posting this picture! This was indeed also the placement I was thinking of using for my recording. I'm still doubting whether to use ribbons in spaced pair or omni's, as omni's also sound very full and warm and I really love that. 
But maybe ribbons are even better overall: I love that 'natural' real and vintage tone they give to recordings without being too harsh. Indeed, I was also thinking of not using any room mics, just because close miking is just way more intimate: maybe a slight touch of added reverb might help for my purposes. Really love your composition also, great music!


----------



## will_m (Jun 14, 2016)

A3D2 said:


> @will_m Thanks for posting this picture! This was indeed also the placement I was thinking of using for my recording. I'm still doubting whether to use ribbons in spaced pair or omni's, as omni's also sound very full and warm and I really love that.
> But maybe ribbons are even better overall: I love that 'natural' real and vintage tone they give to recordings without being too harsh. Indeed, I was also thinking of not using any room mics, just because close miking is just way more intimate: maybe a slight touch of added reverb might help for my purposes. Really love your composition also, great music!



Thanks A3D2! We used the room mics in omni, it is nice when the room is good but I found you do have to be more mindful of the acoustics and room noise. The Coles are figure eight so I guess will pick up from the back and capture more room sound too. I think if you have them that close though the direct signal is going to be mostly what you hear. If trying both is an option then maybe go with it and pick what you like in the mix!


----------

